# Beware Bayeux vet



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Ten days ago one of our dogs was bitten, luckly a relative small wound, took him to a vet in Bayeux, a large practise even with stables at the rear and swish reception area. The english speaking vet after an examination that must have lasted 10 seconds announced he needed an operation and would be required to be keep over night, he even drew diagrams on a white board, this he took 5 to 10 mins over.

We left with a 66 euro bill. We then went to docteur Tran NGOs Phillippe 17 rue du dr Michel Bayeux, thanks to tomtoms pois. A small practise, where after an extensive examination including shaving the effected area so he could get a good look. Took what may have been a new tube of super glue, cleaned the wound and glued the flap of skin and then two staples, all over within minutes telling us to have them removed in 10 days. Which we have just done by a vet in Oleron free of charge, the hair as nearly grown back, so the boy is almost as good as new. Oh dr tran ngoc philippes charge, 70 euros. 
The only confusion was when we told him he had been bitten by a German Shepard, he was aghast that a person would do this !
Roy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We had the same but diferent way around. Went to vet in Gosport our dog had blood tests and 4 X-rays. We were then told she had terminal kidney failure with only a few months to live plus a £375 bill. When we got back home to Spain we took her to our Spanish vet who did a examination plus a urine test. Told us uk vet talking rubbish gave her antibiotic injection plus some pills. Within 1 day she was back to her old self the bill for this was €15. Verdict urine infection. She lived for another 3 years. If anyone needs a vet in Valencia region PM me.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*dogs*

that's rough 8O


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you have the name of the Vet we should avoid?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Clinique Vétérinaire des Drs Allais Bayssat Delalleau Largier Porcher et Triomphe

It's situated just off the island that's takes you into the center.

Large premises with stables behind.

Roy


----------

